# Gt Salt Lake Retriever Club



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have any news?
I am hoping to hear from a handler tonight or tomorrow after the callbacks


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any open callbacks or news?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

JKL said:


> any open callbacks or news?


hell, I'd settle for a weather report. 

need more cell towers regards.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

we were thinking a satelite phone would be nice!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

JKL said:


> we were thinking a satelite phone would be nice!


beats dixie cups and twine.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Hot off a vm last night
Q was won by Tammy Totten, 2nd -Dyna -dont know anything else-sorry Josh.
Am ran one series, scrapped the land blind.
Open is on the 4th series - 25 dogs back.
Derby started last night at 4:30 and ran one series, 23 back


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

labhauler said:


> Hot off a vm last night
> Q was won by Tammy Totten, 2nd -Dyna -dont know anything else-sorry Josh.
> 
> The only Dyna I could see entered on EE was DYNA SUPER GLIDE, Missy Bell and Steve Komph. CONGRATS to Missy and Steve if it was their Dyna who got 2nd in the Qual. I hope it was.
> ...


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Helen in N. Calif. said:


> The only Dyna I could see entered on EE was DYNA SUPER GLIDE, Missy Bell and Steve *Komph*. CONGRATS to Missy and Steve if it was their Dyna who got 2nd in the Qual. I hope it was.
> 
> Dyna had a very successful Derby career in west coast trials. 32+ pts. I say + because I stopped keeping track at 32 pts. Helen in N. Calif.


I definitely prefer your way of spelling Steve's name, Helen. It has a lot more ooomph!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

zipmarc said:


> I definitely prefer your way of spelling Steve's name, Helen. It has a lot more ooomph!!!


Uh, oh. My apologies to Steve KOMPF. 

Helen


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

I heard that Al Wilson won the Open with Twister and got 4th in the Amateur with Jade. Other then that not much news!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS 
Way to go Al and our dad Twister. 
Congratulations on Jade too.

Kent & Crash


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Helen in N. Calif. said:


> labhauler said:
> 
> 
> > Hot off a vm last night
> ...


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open 
1st # 45
2nd # 51
3rd #2
3 & 4th were either 9 or 16 (both placed but Tammy wasnt sure which was which)

Am
1st #32 Sherwin Scott
2nd #17 Don Simpson
3rd #37
4th #41

Q all places were female handlers
1st #24
2nd #2
3rd #1
4th #26
Eric F got the Rj & a JAM but Tammy wasnt sure which dogs.

Sorry for the rush - you'll have to look up the dogs on EE

Derby was probably finished about an hour ago but Tammy was on her way down the mountain and didnt have the palces.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any jams in open ?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Probably but that is all the info that tammy Zahornacky had as she left the area.
You'll have to wait until someone else has info or the EE results are posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

CONGRATS TO #9 Lightning (3 or 4th) owned by Marie Doherty handled by Eric Fangsrud
Congrats to AL Twister and Jade


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats To Al And Twister!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Mr. Wilson.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Very nice Al.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

I just heard from John Robinson and Cheryl Talley that their dog Gus, handled by Eric Fangsrud, won the derby. Gus is a Golden and this put him on the National Derby list. He's just a few derbies and has 2 wins and a 4th.

CONGRATULATIONS to John and Cheryl -- well deserved.

Sarita McKnight


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

How did Chad(FC Jazztime Hanging Chad) and Pike(FC Pike of castlebay) do?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JOHN, CHERYL AND GUS (oh yeah, ERIC TOO)

Gus is a GREAT young dog owned by the best folks. So happy for your success.

Kris


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go, Al, Twister and Jade.

See you next week in Saratoga.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Tammy Totten won the Q with Twin River's Gabriella.She ran a great trial. Second was Missy Bell with Dyna. I do not have the other places. 
To clear up the confusion on the Open 3 & 4 / Totten got 3rd with Brix High octane Machine owner Chad Hansen. Chad also got 3rd in the Am with Brix.
Fourth place went to Nightwind Tunder talking(Lightning) Handler Eric Fangsrud. OWNER Marie Doherty . Annette here on RTF. Also Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey Hndler Fangsrud , owner Marie Doherty got a Jam in the Derby along with 11 other Jams who servived the Mud Pond. The winners were: 1st 2 Gus/Fangsrud, 2nd 4 Keno/ Arnie Erwin, 3rd 20 VooDoo Totten, 4th 25 Frank Totten


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting anxiously for the Open JAMS -


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Just so that tshuntin Travis Keen can complain some more- my dog was entered in both trials- entry fees for both clubs along with many others from out of state.
The clubs hopefully appreciate the entries, since it takes at least 150 to break even.
Also, while he is preaching about others, there are many, MANY on RTF who put MANY hours into trials voluntarily, both as officers, FT committee, marshalls and just generally helping out without thanks.
So, travis, next time someone makes a comment you dont agree with,just bear that in mind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Annette said:


> Fourth place went to Nightwind Thunder talking(Lightning) Handler Eric Fangsrud. OWNER Marie Doherty . Annette here on RTF. Also Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey Hndler Fangsrud , owner Marie Doherty got a Jam in the Derby


Yeah Marie! Nice weekend!

Melanie

ps Go Team Jake-lets.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Yeah Marie! Nice weekend!
> 
> Melanie
> 
> ps Go Team Jake-lets.


 


Yes congrats Marie


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hey Marie/neighbor congrats on a great weekend!!*

*Russ*


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to Marie, Lightning and Eric on the 4th. Glad to see my baby is doing so well.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

labhauler said:


> Just so that tshuntin Travis Keen can complain some more- my dog was entered in both trials- entry fees for both clubs along with many others from out of state.
> The clubs hopefully appreciate the entries, since it takes at least 150 to break even.
> Also, while he is preaching about others, there are many, MANY on RTF who put MANY hours into trials voluntarily, both as officers, FT committee, marshalls and just generally helping out without thanks.
> So, travis, next time someone makes a comment you dont agree with,just bear that in mind.


Labhauler, thanks for calling me out but, if you are going to, start out with typing my name correctly. It is Travis Skeen and I don't remember complaining about anything or anybody. I assume you are calling me out per my post in regard to the N Utah FT last week where I commended the FT Secretary for getting up the results pretty close to 24 hours after the event ended. (better than I actually do with our events) Obviously you mis-read my post last week, so here it is for you to re-read. 



> John, thanks for getting the results posted. I can only imagine how hectic and crazy your day has been today after spending 4+ days working your butt off from dusk to dawn up in the mountains away from everything including your family, work, responsibilities, phone, email, etc..etc... Heaven forbid it took you till tonight to get the results posted. I would not have got them posted this quickly if I were in your shoes. Thanks.


That sure does not sound like I am complaining about anything. Although I am not directly part of the GSL or N Utah clubs and I do not wish to speak for them but, you are right I am positive they do very much appreciate all the enties, judges, workers and everything/everybody else that it takes to put on a test. Never did I or will I doubt that. Do you appreciate the clubs? I simply was thanking someone who I consider a friend (who I didn't get to see over the weekend) for his efforts in getting the results posted for ALL of US to see and that it was an appreciated effort knowing what he had been doing the last four days and imagining what he (and many others) came home to after being away from civilization for several days. 

Also trust me when I say I know very much first hand what it takes to put on a test and how truly appreciated all those people who generously give their time, talents, and efforts to make a trial/test a success. I understand this part of it actually more than I do what it takes to get a dog to the top of our games. I have spent more time dedicated to building and running a club over the last 7 years than I have competing my dogs by a long way. I have done every part of organizing, hosting, and running a test, have you? I very much understand the selfless efforts of these people and realize they/we voluntarilly do it because we love the game (without them our sports would be dead) but, for you to say they do it without thanks is an absolute shame. That is disgusting. Now I understand people don't do it for the thanks and pat on the back but, for you to say they do it without getting thanked is very sad. I know my club does not treat the backbone of our club and events that way, does yours? If an effort is not made to thank all the people that help make it happen that is unbelievable and very sad. 

If you had a dog entered in both trials I can very much understand and appreciate your excitement and anticipation in finding out the results of the trial. I would be very anxious too if I were in your shoes. I hope your dog did well. What dog was it, maybe I can make a call and let you know how it did? Shouldn't the person who ran your dog tell you how they did though? What did you do before the wonderful days of entry express allowing the clubs to get results posted so quickly?

Labhauler, thanks for trying to call me out on what I see as a non-issue and definitely not something I was trying to start anything with (or complain as you say). If you care to discuss this further with me feel free to pm, email or call me and I will gladly talk to you further. 

TRAVIS SKEEN
801-391-4024
[email protected]


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

labhauler, I have known and worked with Travis over the past year on a few events that him and his club have put together. If you have ever met Travis, I'm assuming you haven't by your comments, then you would know that he has put a lot of effort to keep this sport alive in our area. I have always been treated with respect and thanked many times by Travis and other club members. I have yet to hear him complain about all of the time he spends away from his family while putting a test or training group together.
I'd be glad to talk to you as well on Travis' behalf.

Cameron Cline
801-698-7473


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Cameron, 

It was nice to meet you this weekend. 

Travis is a top notch guy and I'll vouch for him as well.

Laura


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Laura,

It was good to meet you as well. I met some great people at the trial and hope to be a competitor soon. Nice website by the way.

Cam


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

labhauler said:


> Just so that tshuntin Travis Keen can complain some more- my dog was entered in both trials- entry fees for both clubs along with many others from out of state.
> The clubs hopefully appreciate the entries, since it takes at least 150 to break even.
> Also, while he is preaching about others, there are many, MANY on RTF who put MANY hours into trials voluntarily, both as officers, FT committee, marshalls and just generally helping out without thanks.
> So, travis, next time someone makes a comment you dont agree with,just bear that in mind.


 


Where the @#$^ did that come from? Care to explain yourself? Because you obviously don't have a clue what your talking about and you surely don't know Travis KEEN.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by labhauler View Post
> Just so that tshuntin Travis Keen can complain some more- my dog was entered in both trials- entry fees for both clubs along with many others from out of state.
> The clubs hopefully appreciate the entries, since it takes at least 150 to break even.
> Also, while he is preaching about others, there are many, MANY on RTF who put MANY hours into trials voluntarily, both as officers, FT committee, marshalls and just generally helping out without thanks.
> So, travis, next time someone makes a comment you dont agree with,just bear that in mind.


The above comment as well as the whining about NURC results not being posted the morning after the trial are completely uncalled for and inappropriate. I am sure the clubs appreciates the entries, but I don't think they appreciate the obnoxiousness. Maybe a chat with whoever is running your dog is in order regarding the prompt reporting on your dog's performance to alleviate the apparent anxiety that it creates. My understanding is that the clubs are only obligated to report to the AKC; the rest is a courtesy, which should be treated as such.


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

labrahaul,

Sounds like your dog did not place or you would have heard about it. T. Keen is the best ambassador to our sport in the state of Utah. Be patient please


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

oh here is my # 801-726-4496


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow....well thanks you guys/gals for your kind words. As far as me, I am nobody special, just someone who loves these dog sports and dogs and who hopes to give more than I take. There are a lot of great people around here that do as much or more than me but, thanks again for your kind words.

As far as labhauler, he/she probably didn't mean any offense. Maybe was just having a bad day or was just really anxious to hear results or something like that. No biggy. 

Back to the thread. Congrats to all you who had a fun and/or successful weekend up in our BEAUTIFUL UTAH Mountains.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i think the "tone" of your electronic voice sounded or was perceived to be cynical. labhauler seems to be responding to that.

i agree that travis does and has done a lot, but sometimes can come off wrong to some people.
________
ANGELcaliente


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry you feel that way Nate. I would love to apologize to these 'some people' if I have offended them at one time or another.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i don't feel any way. just saying that labhauler seems to be reacting to that. he/she seems to be one of "these people", and i didn't see any apology in your post. if you would love to apologize to some of "these people", you can start with labhauler. just sayin'.
________
ALASKA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Wahoooooooooo.. go KC (thats my namesake right there) for the jam in the Derby!


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats KC!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

I am not even one of the "locals" but know Travis and have the highest respect for him and the amount of work he does to keep this sport going. He is one of the very good guys, young, works his rear off, and one of those we need in there to keep this sport alive into the future.

One problem with the internet is you cannot hear the nuances in a "conversation" that you can if talking directly to persons. This sometimes causes misinterpretation of what someone is trying to convey----no one knows better than I since my humor can be somewhat -- I would like to say "subtle!"

What I can say is that if you meet Travis, you will like him and will quickly see what a very hard worker he is and how much of himself he gives for others in this sport.

Glenda Brown


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmmm....Who is labhauler anyway - from California, say? Wondering, just wondering......


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Glenda Brown said:


> I am not even one of the "locals" but know Travis and have the highest respect for him and the amount of work he does to keep this sport going. He is one of the very good guys, young, works his rear off, and one of those we need in there to keep this sport alive into the future.
> 
> One problem with the internet is you cannot hear the nuances in a "conversation" that you can if talking directly to persons. This sometimes causes misinterpretation of what someone is trying to convey----no one knows better than I since my humor can be somewhat -- I would like to say "subtle!"
> 
> ...


 
Well said....nuff said!!! Trav is the man!


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

for the record-i like travis.

now back to the congrats and all. good job to the slc winners.
________
Marco Polo


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

precisionlabradors said:


> i don't feel any way. just saying that labhauler seems to be reacting to that. he/she seems to be one of "these people", and i didn't see any apology in your post. if you would love to apologize to some of "these people", you can start with labhauler. just sayin'.


Already done via pm. Haven't heard back.


----------

